# Does anyone know about Chalet de Maltese



## lildoggiemom (Jan 10, 2009)

I am desperately looking for a maltese puppy. :smheat: I've been all over the internet for the past weeks and I've found a breeder close to where I live. I would like to know if any of you have any experience with this breeder and I would like to see some pics of her pups if any of you have one. I want a quality maltese with the "teddy bear face" a great coat and personality :wub: If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks from a newbie! :ThankYou:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, Chalet just had their last litter. I think she is retiring. Dr. Jaimie has several dogs from there and I think she posted the information several weeks ago. She has gorgeous, healthy dogs and she was a wonderful breeder. If you are interested, I would call her immediately to see if any are left. Someone please correct me if I am wrong in this information.

Good luck in your search!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I've heard wonderful things about her....Wonderful.

I am almost sure our member.....Dr. Jamie....has one of her precious babies. 

I am sure others will pop in here too, to help you out.

You can send a private message to Dr. Jamie, if you would like.

But I have heard nothing but wonderful things about this breeder.

Very excited for you


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:Welcome 3: !! I have no personal experience but have also heard good things about her. Maybe if you hurry you can get one - if not, there
are lots of good breeders out there, though you may have to travel a bit. Good luck finding your perfect pup!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She has beautiful dogs! Go for it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie's Mini is also from Chalet. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol... yep, my mini's from chalet. so are dr. jaimies pixel and paxton. i have only good things to say about susie and her dogs. =]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been to Susie's a couple of times when she lived in Huntington and I know several people who live here and have her dogs. There's also several members on here that have bought from her. She really does have beautiful dogs but I also heard she was retiring. 
Do you live in the Huntington area? I have a friend who has a pet boutique in Huntington and a couple of days ago a woman was asking her about Susie and Patti called me to see if I still had her phone number and wanted her web address. I was just curious if that could have been you. I gave her the information but I told her Susie had moved. 
Lots of luck finding the perfect pup for you. 
Jane


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She has beautiful little pups , just look at Mini :wub: :wub: 
Good Luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is great, give her a call and see if she still has pups....i know she emailed me around xmas saying her last litter was expecting. email she does take longer to respond so please email her and speak with her. susie is a very sweet woman who loves these babies deeply


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Manning is one a Chalet baby as well. I am very happy with him!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OH NO - I had hoped Susie has changed her mind on retirement...

I had hoped to add another Maltese to the family, and from Susie - when we return to the States (English Malts just don't look the same lol)... darn! 

I love Susie's pups - they never disappoint in the area of looks. My Aries is from Susie (the one pup on the left side of my profile photo).


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's a photo of Aries only.


----------



## lildoggiemom (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help! It seems as if the last 6 weeks of my life have been spent researching breeders and just any info on Maltese. She emailed me back about the 2 girls she has! I'll keep you posted. Can't wait to get my puppy! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 12 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704420


> Here's a photo of Aries only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had a feeling aries was from chalet :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jan 12 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704484


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 12 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704420





> Here's a photo of Aries only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had a feeling aries was from chalet :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yeah, he has that Chalet look :wub:


----------

